# system beep



## eeluve (Apr 11, 2013)

I have done [cmd=]sysctl hw.syscons.bell=0[/cmd]. Also wrote to sysctl.conf. But nothing happens (except for BEEP all the way), even though terminal said: 
	
	



```
hw.syscons.bell: 1 -> 0
```
 Who is going to pay for my psychotherapist now? Mentally damaged admin of this forum, because of whom noone even joins it? Yes, this topic includes 2 questions, so I probably broke 15 saint covenants in one thread. And my "I" is not a title one in the previous sentence.


----------



## fonz (Apr 11, 2013)

eeluve said:
			
		

> I have done `# sysctl hw.syscons.bell=0`. Also wrote to */etc/*sysctl.conf. But nothing happens (except for BEEP all the way)


If you are on the console, does `# kbdcontrol -b off` (or visual instead of off if you like) help? Other than that, it sounds like a hardware issue to me. On a PC I usually just disconnect the speaker cable.



			
				eeluve said:
			
		

> Mentally damaged admin of this forum, because of whom noone even joins it?


No need to be rude.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2013)

eeluve said:
			
		

> Who is gonna pay for my psychotherapist now? Mentally damaged admin of this forum, because of whom noone even joins it? Yes, this topic includes 2 questions, so I probably broke 15 saint covenants in one thread. And my "I" is not a title one in the previous sentence.


Take it down a notch or two please.


----------



## eeluve (Apr 11, 2013)

Sure, people with great knowledge and success write "Documentation" with "i"'s all the way, generally just plain text, which is perfectly readable, and noone argues. But not on the greatest of all forums ever to exist in our modest world  Didn't mean you, easy to suppose I bet.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are the rules of the game. Live by them or not, that's your decision. Just as it will be ours when we ban you for it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2013)

"This food is terrible, and the portions are too small."


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 18, 2013)

If you are in X, just type in console: `xset b off`

*F*or me sysctl works too. 

--
gnumonk


----------

